# MAC 3227 Trimmer Clutch Removal



## Jack41Tx (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a McCulloch MAC3227 trimmer that needs a new spark plug lead. How do I remove the ??clutch?? to allow the plastic housing to be removed? As I look down into the clutch drum I note a approx.1/4 square tube leading to a small ball with its center bored out. But i can't see what's below this point that would be keeping the clutch onto the end of the crank. Any help would be appreciated..If its left hand threads, let me know. I pulled an IPL off the web but it does NOT show a screw or bolt that would hold the clutch on. I am fearful of trying to pry it off as I don't think it was pressed on. I tried centering the ball to allow a T20 TORX drive into the hole but it didn't grab anything.  Jack


----------

